# Dj monitor advice



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm planning on building a single enclosure for my dj booth using 1 single Nakamichi tweeter, a Dynaudio 9" Woofer and a Boston acoustics Pro 6.5X crossover. 

I'm not looking to build an audiophile enclosure, just something that's cheap on the wallet and that sounds decent. I tried to contact Dynaudio to get some specs on the woofer but they never got back to me.

Any suggestions on box size and tuning frequency?


----------



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

Or just some T/S parameters for the woofer? It's a 9" Dynaudio model # A2-15


----------

